# In search of a vet that deals with fish



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Does anyone know of a vet that deals with fish? Searching on internet and see nothing. Called many in my area and none willing to help. Would like to take a stool sample for testing.


----------



## pufferdaddy (Dec 4, 2019)

BUMP stuck in the same situation. In dier need of PraziPro


----------



## DBM (May 12, 2010)

Contact a trout farmer who supplies eggs. Sun Valley comes to mind. They need to go through regular disease testing to maintain their certification. Maybe they'll be nice enough to recommend a vet to you


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Try a regular vet clinic near you


----------



## campellob (Sep 29, 2021)

I was looking for the same guys, but unfortunately, there is very hard to find a vet who would be specialized in that domain, nevertheless, I was able to find an online web school which has different approaches, types of schools aimed to teach you how to deal with different health issues of your pet, and for the fishes, there is also the possibility to find one, that is why just click here and then, you will find all the leverages for you to be a good vet for your little friend.


----------

